# What makes a battery room?



## Sifu (Jul 17, 2017)

2014 NEC 480.8(E) requires an outswing door and panic hardware for rooms designated as battery rooms.  I can find no definition of a battery room within the codes.  Does anyone have a definition?  I have lots of rooms with equipment that would normally not require this, but they do have a battery powered UPS.  Does this make it a battery room?  Some definitions I found outside the code do mention UPS systems but without thresholds like the IMC/IFC.


----------



## cda (Jul 17, 2017)

Ask the expert??


http://idighardware.com/2013/09/decoded-panic-hardware-on-electrical-rooms/


----------



## cda (Jul 17, 2017)

I am guessing this is a NFPA standard 


*608.1 Scope.*
Stationary storage battery systems having an electrolyte capacity of more than 50 gallons (189 L) for flooded lead-acid, nickel cadmium (Ni-Cd) and valve-regulated lead-acid (VRLA), or more than 1,000 pounds (454 kg) for lithium-ion and lithium metal polymer, used for facility standby power, emergency power or uninterruptible power supplies shall comply with this section and Table 608.1.


----------



## cda (Jul 17, 2017)

http://m.csemag.com/index.php?id=95...155933&cHash=f2f72aaafbe0a1eb7a9857827a528aab


----------



## cda (Jul 17, 2017)

http://www.apc.com/salestools/SADE-5TNQZG/SADE-5TNQZG_R8_EN.pdf


----------



## Sifu (Jul 18, 2017)

The IFC has a threshold for the amount of storage capacity before regulations are triggered.  The NEC does not refer to any code for the particular section in question, it merely states that a room "designated" as a battery room must have out-swing and panic hardware.  The NEC doesn't give any direction on what or who "designates" a battery room.  Obviously, a room with a storage capacity of 50gal would qualify via the IFC, but I am curious about the increasing number of rooms that contain UPS systems that do not reach the 50gal level.  I would like to have an enforceable code section or reference to either require the provisions or let them go.  NEC 480.1 includes "All stationary installations of storage batteries" with no threshold or limitations.  So I want to know if any storage battery systems would trigger an out-swing door and panic hardware.  

I re-read my OP and realize I listed the incorrect code reference, it should be 480.9(E).


----------



## steveray (Jul 18, 2017)

As the NEC is NFPA, I would assume you would go to their other books for definitions...


----------



## Sifu (Jul 18, 2017)

Checked NFPA 1 and the IFC.  Neither has a definition for a battery room, only a battery system and they are the same definition.  My guess here is that if equipment that meets the definition of a battery system is in a room it would be a battery room, I just don't like to guess and I don't like implementing codes incorrectly.  This may seem like no big deal but a lot of these rooms that now contain UPS systems are off a corridor where an out-swing door would potentially obstruct egress.  Maybe next time I see one like this I will flag it as needing an out-swing door and panic hardware, I am sure the DP's will give me a quick education.


----------



## cda (Jul 18, 2017)

Maybe if it looks like one, make the requirement 

And see if someone disputes it and how.


----------



## PJC89 (Aug 6, 2017)

As guidance I would take a look at table 509 in the IBC.  They specifically define a batter room that is incidental.  I would suspect that a battery room is really as space that has the storage of batteries no specific sizing or quantity.  That all being said, refer to Table 509 for an exact battery room classification:  

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int...pter/5/general-building-heights-and-areas#509


----------

